# Help! My washing machine filled but won't agitate, etc.



## idolingaway

Hello,

I'm new here.....and hopefully someone can help. I just threw in a load of clothes and the washer filled. Then after some time I realized the washer wasn't agitating or doing anything for that matter. I just came back from being away for a week and my husband is overseas and so.....I'm lost! The clothes are sitting in water and I haven't a clue on what to do. I did go out and reset the breaker for the washer in case it was flipped but it seemed fine. I turned off the washer for a while and then tried to start the cycle over but it does nothing. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I would be extremely grateful for any advice. If I have to call repair I will but in the meantime if anyone can at least tell me how I can get the washer to drain that would be wonderful.....

Thanks!

Stacey

By the way, the washer is a GE Profile model # WNSR3100W0WW and I think it was purchased in 1999 or 2000.


----------



## Han'D'

We have the same prob with our washer and I have been meaning to fix...

Check that the lid closes properly and that the catch is activating. All lids have the catch and if for some reason it does not make a connection then the washer will just fill and sit. Look for it and see if it moves...We place detergent and such on top to force lid down and engage catch.

See if that helps...Good luck!:wink:


----------



## idolingaway

Thanks Han'D'! Actually I got it to work thank goodness. My mom suggested I take out some of the clothes to see if maybe I had overloaded the washer. I took out half, still didn't work. After I had taken them all out AND squeezed alot of the water out of them mind you...(no wonder there were no weight issues years ago- they were too busy hand washing clothes! LOL!) the washer finally started agitating. I really didn't feel like I overloaded the washer but since then I have run 3 smaller loads with with no problem. 

I still think it's time for a new washer though. We used the heck out of this washer for the last 5+ years as we had an ill dog and so we needed to wash lots of soiled towels & blankets all the time. Going shopping for a new washer tomorrow.....Thanks again! I hope you get your washer fixed. I heard these particular brand/model of washers aren't so great and that they are not going to make them anymore under the GE name anymore but under Sears' Kenmore brand. I have a friend who works for Sears and he recommended Bosch for high end or LG for lower end.


----------



## Yoyizit

Han'D' said:


> We have the same prob with our washer and I have been meaning to fix...
> 
> Check that the lid closes properly and that the catch is activating. All lids have the catch and if for some reason it does not make a connection then the washer will just fill and sit. Look for it and see if it moves...We place detergent and such on top to force lid down and engage catch.
> 
> See if that helps...Good luck!:wink:


Ditto; the switch might be intermittent and so it thinks the lid is open. Filling is not dangerous when the lid is open but agitating or spinning is.
Switch = ~$40 + your labor to replace.
New washer = less reliability? especially with electronic controls, and this is an elec. eng. speaking.


----------



## robert1633

idolingaway said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here.....and hopefully someone can help. I just threw in a load of clothes and the washer filled. Then after some time I realized the washer wasn't agitating or doing anything for that matter. I just came back from being away for a week and my husband is overseas and so.....I'm lost! The clothes are sitting in water and I haven't a clue on what to do. I did go out and reset the breaker for the washer in case it was flipped but it seemed fine. I turned off the washer for a while and then tried to start the cycle over but it does nothing.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I would be extremely grateful for any advice. If I have to call repair I will but in the meantime if anyone can at least tell me how I can get the washer to drain that would be wonderful.....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stacey
> 
> By the way, the washer is a GE Profile model # WNSR3100W0WW and I think it was purchased in 1999 or 2000.



Okay this is going to sound very stupid but I swear I am not punking you.

This washer has a board on the motor. If you remove the front cover by placing something like a putty knife at the ends at the front, the front of the washer can be removed.

If you look down at the motor and right on top of the motor you should see a blinking light. If the light is not blinking most likely the mode shifter has taken out the board and the mode shifter, board and lid switch needs to be replaced. If the light is blinking possibly good news. On the back of the unit if you remove the back of the control panel you will see a tech sheet. Open it up now count the blinks of the light, this is a diagnostic telling you why the motor is not working. The board can sometimes be reset by doing this,


Unplug the washer for 30 sec. then plug it back in and very quickly raise and close the washer lid five times within 10 sec. Then look at the light, if it is now blinking regularly once per second, the board is reset and you can wash a gain, try it a few times to make sure if it doesn't unplugging it each time. If it does not reset find the code on the tech sheet to determine the proper repair.:thumbup:


----------



## Evan Morrison

Omg my washer wasn't working and i was searching through google and i did excatly what you said and it worked!!!! Thank you i don't think i couldve been more wrong about your answer THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yoyizit

robert1633 said:


> Unplug the washer for 30 sec. then plug it back in and very quickly raise and close the washer lid five times within 10 sec.


How did you know to do that? 
Is this info accessible to those 'not in the trade'?


----------



## boman47k

Maybe the op had the tub out of balance? Some machines had balance switches.

Good info on resetting the circuit board.


----------



## Thurman

Don't we just love these new fangdangled electronic devices which repair themselves-as long as you know these little "tricks-of-the-trades"? On the OP's post it does sound as if there was a "weight" problem. There is a system within the unit which controls the water level and adding too many clothes, at times, confuses these "water level switches". When the "water level switch" _thinks_ there is too high a water level within the tub, it will not let it agitate nor spin. Removing clothes and/or some water is the only way to reset the water level switch. "robert1633" Thanks for posting that useful information. Some readers here, obviously, will have that type of washer and can get theirs reset without having to make an expensive service call. David


----------



## Mentor Steve

*Kenmore Washer*

*I found the problem. I removed the lid switch and opened it's cover and found it had worn out internally. Will buy and replace the switch today and replace it.* *Of course i did everything AFTER I unplugged the washer. *We did everything we always do but when the tub finished filling up the washer will not start. We have power. We can hear the lid switch clicking when we open and close it. We tried all the different modes. We can turn the water level switch and it well let in more water. Is there a manual available online? How do you access the control panel? Any suggestions as to what components to look at and how to test them.
Steve


----------



## MagicalHome

I had the same problem some time ago with my washer. The agitator suddenly wouldn't work. It was fine the day before. I removed some of the clothes with thoughts that it might be overloaded. It turned out that a coin was stuck where the agitator turns. I removed the coin and it started spinning. :whistling2:


----------



## Mentor Steve

*Lid Safety Switch*

I called locally to find the Kenmore washer lid safety switch, it was about $20 but nobody had one. I put the part number into eBay, found many and ordered one for $8.50 including shipping. I find so many things on eBay, 90% of things i need. Sometimes they are not the best deal so always shop around. Case in point, needed a new cookware set, WalMart had the one I wanted at the least cost.


----------



## diy_man

I am glad that I am not the only one who has had this problem! I got a call from the wife while I was at work and she informed me that if I wanted clean clothes I had better free my evening to fix our washer! So when I got home I was sure to disassemble the washer. Turns out that a washer that has an unsecured motor will short out every time!


----------



## anastasiaford

We had this problem this morning. Washer filled up then would not agitate. We took the top back panel off and wiggled some of the electrical wires and it began to work.


----------



## czmakris

I just had the same problem. Filled with water, but didn't start the cycle. Went to check it, nothing. Pushed the cycle button in and out, still nothing. THEN, I put the detergent on the closed lid, pulled the cycle button out, and it started!


----------



## boman47k

czmakris said:


> I just had the same problem. Filled with water, but didn't start the cycle. Went to check it, nothing. Pushed the cycle button in and out, still nothing. THEN, I put the detergent on the closed lid, pulled the cycle button out, and it started!


Sounds like you were having lid switch problem


----------



## Richard N

robert1633 said:


> Unplug the washer for 30 sec. then plug it back in and very quickly raise and close the washer lid five times within 10 sec.
> 
> Thank you so much for this tip!!! It worked perfectly on my Whirlpool this morning!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leslie1941

Yoyizit said:


> Ditto; the switch might be intermittent and so it thinks the lid is open. Filling is not dangerous when the lid is open but agitating or spinning is.
> Switch = ~$40 + your labor to replace.
> New washer = less reliability? especially with electronic controls, and this is an elec. eng. speaking.


*

Do it with the power removed. *

The switch is activated by the cover. Check that the switch is not covered with lint or soap scum. A small mirror and a flashlight would help to verify all is in order. A tooth brush or other could be used to clean that area.

*Do it with the power removed. *


----------



## Leslie1941

Thurman said:


> Don't we just love these new fangdangled electronic devices which repair themselves-as long as you know these little "tricks-of-the-trades"? On the OP's post it does sound as if there was a "weight" problem. There is a system within the unit which controls the water level and adding too many clothes, at times, confuses these "water level switches". When the "water level switch" _thinks_ there is too high a water level within the tub, it will not let it agitate nor spin. Removing clothes and/or some water is the only way to reset the water level switch. "robert1633" Thanks for posting that useful information. Some readers here, obviously, will have that type of washer and can get theirs reset without having to make an expensive service call. David


To follow up with the David's posting. Always put the clothes into the washer and then turn on for the water. On some machines, the basin is weighed for the clothes. If the basin is empty, the water will fill to the level for "no clothes". That is where the washer thinks it should be, and after you add the clothes, the washer does not work well because it is overloaded with little water but much clothes.


----------



## Druidia

Leslie1941 said:


> To follow up with the David's posting. Always put the clothes into the washer and then turn on for the water. On some machines, the basin is weighed for the clothes. If the basin is empty, the water will fill to the level for "no clothes". That is where the washer thinks it should be, and after you add the clothes, the washer does not work well because it is overloaded with little water but much clothes.




I second this - put the clothes in the washer then turn on water. But, tell that to laundry detergent manufacturers (pods, especially) that tell people to fill the tub with water first and the pods before adding clothes. If the water is already there, it’s too easy for people to overload their washers with clothes because wet clothes compress and sink.


----------

